# 2 pairs of tipplers/high flyers



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Thought I would share some pictures of my breeding pairs that I had posted on Facebook:

Tipplers:










Recessive Red Pakistani High fliers:










Both pairs have flown 8+ hours here in BC and their young regularly fly well for me


----------



## jtronics (May 6, 2012)

nice looking bird.. thanks for sharing photos


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

Glad to see you didn't move exclusively to homers!


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks!

yeah I plan to keep 8 pairs of tipplers/high fliers and 10 breeding pairs of racers, and 8 pairs of white racing pigeons. That's all for my breeding stock, 52 birds altogether. And 50-70 youngsters a year from all of them


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

Sounds similar to us however next year will be little breeding. Ive banded 80 something this year but can't continue this forever.
Hope you got some up and coming fanciers to pawn birds on.


----------



## lordcornwallis (May 2, 2010)

smart birds mate very nice indeed well done


----------



## rono842 (Dec 12, 2010)

I Like Your Bird, I Wish I New More About Them.
How Many Do You Fly Together,and If They Will Stay Out So Long How Do You Get Them In. Do You Just Wait Till They Get Hungry.anyhow I Like Them Ron


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Nice looking birds! I love the highflyers.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Gurbir Brar B.C. said:


> Thanks!
> 
> yeah I plan to keep 8 pairs of tipplers/high fliers and 10 breeding pairs of racers, and 8 pairs of white racing pigeons. That's all for my breeding stock, 52 birds altogether. And 50-70 youngsters a year from all of them


When do you find time to study?. Nice birds!!


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks everyone!



rono842 said:


> I Like Your Bird, I Wish I New More About Them.
> How Many Do You Fly Together,and If They Will Stay Out So Long How Do You Get Them In. Do You Just Wait Till They Get Hungry.anyhow I Like Them Ron


I usually fly 2-5 together. They fly anywhere from 2 hours to 8 hours easily depending on the day. But they can and have done 8+ hours before (if the hawks aren't hitting, then 8+ is easily achievable with these birds).

I fly them when they're hungry a little. When they come down from flying, they land on this which is basically what I use to train my tipplers/high fliers because it is high and open for them to land on comfortably:












I then whistle and they go in under 1 minute.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

almondman said:


> When do you find time to study?. Nice birds!!


Hahaha thanks! I'm taking 2 summer classes and working. At times it gets hard but I seem to find the time for everything!


----------



## hamza syed (Jun 22, 2012)

nice pigeons


----------

